# My PB carp lasted exactly one week



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Last Saturday I caught a 28.5" carp on the fly, it was my best yet. That PB fell this most recent Saturday at the same lake, again in my kayak. I was field testing a new fly I came up with and I think it worked.










Saw the backing for the first time ever in the kayak










Action shot










Mouth full of deer hair










Hawg Trough goes to 30"










Next to the 7wt










If you look close enough you may find some beauty in these beasts.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm no carp fisherman but have caught inflight to know that they are a magnificent fight, especially when you are not fishing (and therefor prepared) for them. The fish are great catches and I would love to catch some the same size.

That being said I'm also not a fly fisherman so I don't know all the ins and outs of landing fish on a fly; but I cannot imagine landing such big fish and taking "action shots" the way I have to take pictures! Great job there as well!

Tight lines!

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Mr. A said:


> I'm no carp fisherman but have caught inflight to know that they are a magnificent fight, especially when you are not fishing (and therefor prepared) for them. The fish are great catches and I would love to catch some the same size.
> 
> That being said I'm also not a fly fisherman so I don't know all the ins and outs of landing fish on a fly; but I cannot imagine landing such big fish and taking "action shots" the way I have to take pictures! Great job there as well!
> 
> ...


Haha, the reason I will take pics during the fight on carp is that they practically never come unbuttoned. Their mouths being rubbery make the hooks stick like glue. I don't know that I have ever had one just "come off." Break offs yes, hooks coming loose no. They are a whale of a battle on the fly, a truly addictive species.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

That's a beast. Congrats on your new PB, now go and catch an even bigger one next week!


----------



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

What kind of gear do you have setup for carp on the fly?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

rkierner said:


> What kind of gear do you have setup for carp on the fly?


I'm using my steelhead setup, a 9'6" 7wt.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

That's another BEAUTY or a BEAST,depends on how you look at it  At your current rate of size increase {2'' per week} you should see a 50 inch fish some time in late Sept . I bet that thing took you on a RIDE ! Congrats on a great fish . good luck


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

That is awesome! I watched those beasts swim under my popper all weekend. How do you entice them to bite?


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice !!!!!!
Good lookin fly too.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Rooster said:


> That is awesome! I watched those beasts swim under my popper all weekend. How do you entice them to bite?


They feed mostly subsurface. Exceptions would be on mulberries, cicadas (2016 is going to be a heck of a year ), and when they are fed by people. Most of the flies I use are critter flies that could look like a number of things. A craw, damsel or dragon fly nymph, leech, maybe a small minnow...get it down and try to hit them in the face with it. They don't tend to chase much here, I hear Lake MI fish will. I usually cast well past them then strip the fly close to them and let it drop. If they see it and are feeding, they will usually go after it.


----------



## goatfly (Jun 21, 2013)

With PB increases like that, you are going to need a bigger kayak. I have never fly fished for carp, I need to give that a try someday. Do you site fish them or just cast into carp-y areas?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

goatfly said:


> With PB increases like that, you are going to need a bigger kayak. I have never fly fished for carp, I need to give that a try someday. Do you site fish them or just cast into carp-y areas?


All sight fishing. You have to get the fly so close to their face that blind casting would be nearly impossible. They don't see well, nor do they chase a fly much, which is why you have to almost put the fly in their mouth for them. Shallow muddy/silty flats in local lakes are where I find most fish, and feeder creeks that dump into lakes also have them. Ponds, rivers, lakes, you name it, they can be there.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice catches! How is water looking after the rains? Might want to check out sections of lake Logan for bigger carps.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Yakphisher said:


> Nice catches! How is water looking after the rains? Might want to check out sections of lake Logan for bigger carps.


I scouted Logan earlier this year. Fox handles rain really well, so it's fine. I'm probably heading there tomorrow morning.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

nice carp ! i can't get'm to eat the damn fly ! i sight fished them 2 days at Saltfork and zero !


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Tinknocker1 said:


> nice carp ! i can't get'm to eat the damn fly ! i sight fished them 2 days at Saltfork and zero !


Well sometimes that will happen but just by watching them without fishing for them and gather up what they are doing and go from there. Match the hatch can be the key. Many times they know you are there and can be ignoring you altogether. Don't be afraid to try something totally different like a dry fly.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

The personal best fell again! This time in surprisingly large style. I boated a 34" monster yesterday morning...after boating another 30" fish. Pics to come Monday.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

> The personal best fell again! This time in surprisingly large style. I boated a 34" monster yesterday morning...after boating another 30" fish. Pics to come Monday.


That 50" fish may be sooner than September. 
Now trade that 7wt for a 3wt and the record may last longer. :eyeroll:


----------

